# Container



## Dlog Renim (Jul 4, 2012)

Hi all..

Here.. i made a batch of un-plating.. i wanted to know what container could handle Sulfuric acid ???

Because i asked if i could put it in a big 4L plastic water bottle.. and some say no.. 

So i guess some king of plastic aren't good.. but some might be.. as it came in a plastic bottle..

And i don't like the idea to have a BIG container of glass with acid in it 

Tank you all


----------



## publius (Jul 4, 2012)

Glass is best. I would suggest that the original container be used. If you fear breakage, place them in 1 liter bottles and pad them with corrugated cardboard.


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 4, 2012)

Every time I bought concentrated sulfuric, it was shipped in a 55 gallon polyethylene (PE) drum. I wouldn't use a milk container, though, not because it would attack it but because sulfuric is very heavy and those jugs are thin and flimsy. I have stored sulfuric many times in heavier PE jugs I bought from a chemical supplier. Whatever you use, put the container in a PE tray just in case. I don't like putting a lot of sulfuric in glass either.

http://www.schollechemical.com/55gadrac1spg.html

http://www.avantormaterials.com/uploadedFiles/Content/Micro/Contain_Specs.pdf

http://www.vp-scientific.com/Chemical_Resistance_Chart.htm

Don't put hot sulfuric in PE containers. Let it cool first.


----------



## jmdlcar (Jul 4, 2012)

Make sure you label on the container if you put the sulfuric acid in the container for safety.


----------



## Dlog Renim (Jul 4, 2012)

these are good webpage goldsilverpro !!!

i have one of these blue tub but smaller than the picture of your first link.. but i dont have any covert for it.. i will manage something..


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 5, 2012)

I might mention that most plastic buckets are made from high density polyethylene (HDPE). According to this chart, the results with 98% H2SO4 are good (but not excellent) after 30 days.
http://pt.rexnord.com/products/guards/orange_peel_guards/hdpechemresistpdf01feb.pdf


----------



## Dlog Renim (Jul 5, 2012)

than i might be good as i wont keep my acid at 98% i will keep it around 50% 

again tank you goldsilverpro


----------

